
The Election Won’t Be Rigged. But It Could Be Hacked - Osiris30
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/14/opinion/campaign-stops/the-election-wont-be-rigged-but-it-could-be-hacked.html?_r=0&referer=
======
SixSigma
Clinton Foundation Donors

$1,000,000-$5,000,000

Carlos Slim - Chairman & CEO of Telmex, largest New York Times shareholder

Can't see that mentioned on the page

[http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2015/05/clinton-
foundati...](http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2015/05/clinton-foundation-
donors-include-dozens-of-media-organizations-individuals-207228)

